# The Old Republic Gets Gay



## Gahars (Jan 2, 2013)

...Relationships, that is. After a year or so of release, gamers interested in same-sex relationships for their character won't have to play _hand solo_ for long, if you catch my drift.

Well, that's the plan anyway.



> Come this Spring, you will be able to have a romantic encounter with a character of the same sex. Maybe.
> 
> Hickman said the programming and design work necessary to implement this change actually took a lot more time than the team had anticipated and he feels bad about that. "I want to apologize that this is taking so long to get in the game," he said. "I realize that we promised [same gender romances] to you guys and that many of you believed that this would be with a companion character.
> 
> "Unfortunately, this will take a lot more work than we realized at the time and it (like some other pieces of content we talked about earlier in the year) has been delayed as we focused on the changes required to take the game free-to-play," Hickman continued. "As we have said in the past, allowing same gender romance is something we are very supportive of."







The Escapist

In the meantime, same sex options will be available in the upcoming expansion, Rise of the Hutt Cartel. In the coming months, the developers intend to extend these options even further. Sadly, there's no word yet on whether or not Wookie romance will be implemented.

Come on, Bioware! What's the point of buddying up with a Wookie if you can't handle his bowcaster?

The Rise of the Hutt Cartel expansion will see release in Spring. Considering the game just went F2P in November, it might be the best time to hop aboard the SS TORtanic. Bio-wary or not, it should hopefully be worth taking the plunge.

Say what you will about the game, but I have to appreciate a developer willing to say, "Yes Homo."


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 3, 2013)

You title worked! It drew me in!!!

Although this is good news (if they actually do go through with it that is), I hope more games start doing the same.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm not entirely sure how "gay" even works in the context of Star Wars, it's pretty freaking sexist to just assume that all the sapient species in the games have a gender division and that it's always male/female.  I demand a complete free-for-all!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 3, 2013)

Because it's not BioWare without hot lesbian sex.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 3, 2013)

What's funny is a lot of people feel as if BioWare is turning bad because they're "forcing this in our faces" as some people have said on Kotaku.


----------



## Terenigma (Jan 3, 2013)

Just got done reading about this on Gamespot , which went with the tagline of "Same-sex romance confirmed for Star Wars: The Old Republic"

....Your way was much better.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh boy so exciting


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jan 3, 2013)

Why does it matter if there's even relationships at all in an MMO?


----------



## Valwin (Jan 3, 2013)

the game still a mess


----------



## Rydian (Jan 3, 2013)

I know there was/is at least one TG person working there, so I'm not surprised to hear this.

It's not like it's the first MMO to do this, some asian-originated ones have allowed same-sex marriages (either off-the-bat, or with an update for the older ones), likely 'cause it's not going get them gunned down by rednecks over in their countries.



ShadowSoldier said:


> What's funny is a lot of people feel as if BioWare is turning bad because they're "forcing this in our faces" as some people have said on Kotaku.


IKR?
"Wahhh it's making me aware of something I'd prefer to pretend doesn't exist!  This conflicts with the views my parents raised me with!"



gokujr1000 said:


> Why does it matter if there's even relationships at all in an MMO?


Well if it's Human->NPC it's usually done to help flesh out the world.  It shows that the character the player controls is an actual functioning entity in the world, and can bring up that universe's policies and junk.  When it's Human->Human it's generally done to allow more depth in roleplays.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jan 3, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Well if it's Human->NPC it's usually done to help flesh out the world. It shows that the character the player controls is an actual functioning entity in the world, and can bring up that universe's policies and junk. When it's Human->Human it's generally done to allow more depth in roleplays.


 
Yeah I understand the RP perspective of Human > Human and I can also see what you mean when it comes to Human > NPC but in an MMO I'm not sure if I could feel anything more about the world because of an NPC romance thrown in. I'd be more focused on who I'm going to quest with or who's my next target in PVP.


----------



## Valwin (Jan 3, 2013)

I guess you can say Bioware trying to Force, the Gay Agenda on players!


----------



## Satangel (Jan 3, 2013)

Hand Solo, good God that's a good one. Best of 2013!


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 3, 2013)

Satangel said:


> Hand Solo, good God that's a good one. Best of 2013!


...except Yahtzee already coined it like a year ago (the end of this video).

Ahem...internet stuff aside...I'm actually wondering why the hell it took them so long. This is the star wars universe we're talking about, right? You know...light sabers, dark side, the force...and ONE SINGLE FEMALE FOR PRETTY MUCH THE ENTIRE ORIGINAL TRILOGY*?


Yeah, of course bioware can toss in some random female characters, but it's not hard to predict that everyone who's not gay is going to queue up to have a chance at Leia in her golden bra to form a relationship with. Even for nothing else, allowing for same sex is a good reason to shorten that line a bit. 



*can't remember much of the prequel, but aside from princess whatshername, I can't remember any women either.


----------



## Vanth88 (Jan 5, 2013)

Don't get me wrong I'm OK with same sex couples(lesbians) but two guys making out? that's just gross.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 5, 2013)

Vanth88 said:


> Don't get me wrong I'm OK with same sex couples(lesbians) but two guys making out? that's just gross.


 
Well "gross" and "personally unattractive" are quite different. Gross implies it's something unnatural and disgusting. Personally unattractive means it just doesn't appeal to you.

Saying "it's gross" is pretty offensive. I mean I don't find it attractive but I don't find it "gross".


----------



## Vanth88 (Jan 5, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Well "gross" and "personally unattractive" are quite different. Gross implies it's something unnatural and disgusting. Personally unattractive means it just doesn't appeal to you.
> 
> Saying "it's gross" is pretty offensive. I mean I don't find it attractive but I don't find it "gross".


I think its funny how you describe gross as "unnatural and disgusting" because two guys getting it on is unnatural and disgusting. How is it offensive to find two guys making out gross? If someone said "I think two women making out is gross" I'd understand. It's not something everyone accepts and I just happen to be ok with two women that's all.


----------



## bowser (Jan 5, 2013)

Tell me you didn't find it gross when Jim and Stifler kiss in American Pie 2. Even the actors look grossed out. I don't think it's offensive to say its gross, that's just an opinion, IMO.


----------



## Valwin (Jan 5, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Well "gross" and "personally unattractive" are quite different. Gross implies it's something unnatural and disgusting. Personally unattractive means it just doesn't appeal to you.
> 
> Saying "it's gross" is pretty offensive. I mean I don't find it attractive but I don't find it "gross".


Saying "it's gross" is pretty offensive no is not you sure find anything to criticize geez


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 5, 2013)

+1 for Lesbian couples
but I'm not crossing lightsabers with anyone


----------



## dickfour (Jan 5, 2013)

Wow just what I always wanted, to be gay in a game. This will make my life complete


----------



## Gahars (Jan 5, 2013)

So a thread about homosexuals gaining broader representation is devolving into, let's not mince words here, a discussion on their "grossness"? Lovely.



Vanth88 said:


> *I think its funny how you describe gross as "unnatural and disgusting" because two guys getting it on is unnatural and disgusting.* How is it offensive to find two guys making out gross? If someone said "I think two women making out is gross" I'd understand. It's not something everyone accepts and I just happen to be ok with two women that's all.


 
Top prize.

(Also, I don't think you understood the distinction he made, which has more to do with labeling).



bowser said:


> Tell me you didn't find it gross when Jim and Stifler kiss in American Pie 2. Even the actors look grossed out. I don't think it's offensive to say its gross, that's just an opinion, IMO.


 
Are we really citing American Pie 2 here as back up? Really?

Again, not seeming to understand Guild's point, but one point in particular bugs me. Of course that's based in opinion... as is racism, sexism, etc. That doesn't make them any more valid or any less abhorrent.



Valwin said:


> Saying "it's gross" is pretty offensive no is not you sure find anything to criticize geez


 
Did you quote his text... and try to quote him again in your post? Why?




dickfour said:


> Wow just what I always wanted, to be gay in a game. This will make my life complete


 
I've seen this sort of sentiment before, and I just don't get it. You don't have to opt for the "gay option" - you can stick with a M/F pairing or just skip the romance all the same. It's not being forced on players; it's an inclusive, harmless extra feature, one that gives players more freedom to develop their characters as they see fit.

Unless that obvious sarcasm was just poorly conveyed sincerity, in which case... congratulations?


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jan 5, 2013)

I always thought chewie was too feminine.... I mean not once did he try anything with Leia, even her own brother got a lttle action. I think she would have liked a little wookie.


----------



## totalnoob617 (Jan 5, 2013)

well it can't get any gayer than dragon age


----------



## Vanth88 (Jan 5, 2013)

Gahars said:


> So a thread about homosexuals gaining broader representation is devolving into, let's not mince words here, a discussion on their "grossness"? Lovely.


 
You've got me all wrong. It has nothing to do with finding homosexuality being gross. In fact I love it when two women start making out and I have no problem watching alien women getting it on in zero gravity(Mass Effect, heck yeah!). It's the guys that's gross. I mean lets be honest if you were in a galaxy far, far, away and happened to walk across two guys swappin spit and "getting freaky" on Tatooine then chances are if you were straight you'd find that totally disgusting. However if you came across Princess Leia and a Twi'lek well...

Anyways yeah I find that "personally unattractive" but are to tell me when I see two guys doing the handy panky that my stomach gets upset because that's "unattractive"? I agree there's a difference between something being "personally unattractive" and "gross" but two guys getting it on is unnaturally gross (at least to me).

*EDIT* As you can tell I have no problem with SWTOR allowing gay relationships. My original post was just me saying go Lesbians! boo dudes.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 5, 2013)

Vanth88 said:


> You've got me all wrong. It has nothing to do with finding homosexuality being gross. In fact I love it when two women start making out and I have no problem watching alien women getting it on in zero gravity(Mass Effect, heck yeah!). It's the guys that's gross. I mean lets be honest if you were in a galaxy far, far, away and happened to walk across two guys swappin spit and "getting freaky" on Tatooine then chances are if you were straight you'd find that totally disgusting. However if you came across Princess Leia and a Twi'lek well...
> 
> Anyways yeah I find that "personally unattractive" but are to tell me when I see two guys doing the handy panky that my stomach gets upset because that's "unattractive"? I agree there's a difference between something being "personally unattractive" and "gross" but two guys getting it on is unnaturally gross (at least to me).
> 
> *EDIT* As you can tell I have no problem with SWTOR allowing gay relationships. My original post was just me saying go Lesbians! boo dudes.



Alas your sentiment when applied to another once prevalent idiocy is "I don't like black people, Asians are OK though". People have been trying to stop this from veering off topic to ones we have had before though and I am not intending to be the one to send things off topic so I will leave it there for now.

On the "it took a lot of coding"- having had to handle ancient HR systems before I can believe it, I had thought most people had learned the lesson though. That said game developers seem to have  very odd approach to coding so I guess I will chalk it up to that.


----------



## Veho (Jan 5, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> On the "it took a lot of coding"- having had to handle ancient HR systems before I can believe it, I had thought most people had learned the lesson though. That said game developers seem to have  very odd approach to coding so I guess I will chalk it up to that.


It's the old Y2gay problem in database engineering. But I think the extra coding they are referring to was repurposing all the triggers in the story to work on both genders (depending on NPC); you can see where that could take some time to debug.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 5, 2013)

Something interesting to come out of database programming.... now  I really have seen it all.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 5, 2013)

So right now I'm reading "I have no problem with same-sex relationships as long as it's attractive lesbians I can watch, but when two men want to have a relationship, it's unnatural and disgusting."

God this site is beyond fucking retarded.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 5, 2013)

To be fair, we probably shouldn't be talking in terms like "gross" and "attractive" and use "appealing" instead.

It's a matter of perspective - your average heterosexual male may be aroused by two chicks making out - I mean, it's two chicks and they're all warmed up - instincts do their job. The same guy shouldn't be aroused by one, two or twenty men going down on it - I think it's pretty obvious why. 

Not gross, but not necessarily a view to behold for your average heterosexual male.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 5, 2013)

Vanth88 said:


> You've got me all wrong. It has nothing to do with finding homosexuality being gross. In fact I love it when two women start making out and I have no problem watching alien women getting it on in zero gravity(Mass Effect, heck yeah!). It's the guys that's gross. I mean lets be honest if you were in a galaxy far, far, away and happened to walk across two guys swappin spit and "getting freaky" on Tatooine then chances are if you were straight you'd find that totally disgusting. However if you came across Princess Leia and a Twi'lek well...
> 
> Anyways yeah I find that "personally unattractive" but are to tell me when I see two guys doing the handy panky that my stomach gets upset because that's "unattractive"? I agree there's a difference between something being "personally unattractive" and "gross" but two guys getting it on is unnaturally gross (at least to me).
> 
> *EDIT* As you can tell I have no problem with SWTOR allowing gay relationships. My original post was just me saying go Lesbians! boo dudes.


 
...Every time you try to clarify your position, you just dig yourself deeper and deeper. That's about as juvenile as it gets, and, not only that, Guild's original point (you know, there's a world of difference between labeling it unappealing or unattractive and disgusting, unnatural, gross, etc.) still seems to have gone right over your head.

Just a heads up: Being cool with lesbians because you find them hot doesn't make you an open minded, progressive person. Really, that's more demeaning than anything else.


----------



## Valwin (Jan 5, 2013)

so why are you guys trying to force a member here to love man making out  ? he finds it gross so what ? in noway means he anti gay or anything


people find stuff gross so what  i find crabs gross  with them damn pincers  in no way means i am a crabs racist or anything


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 5, 2013)

Gahars said:


> After a year or so of release, gamers interested in same-sex relationships for their character won't have to play _hand solo_ for long, if you catch my drift.


For some reason, this was not used yet.

It should have been used by now.


----------



## Vanth88 (Jan 6, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> So right now I'm reading "I have no problem with same-sex relationships as long as it's attractive lesbians I can watch, but when two men want to have a relationship, it's unnatural and disgusting."
> 
> God this site is beyond fucking retarded.





Gahars said:


> ...Every time you try to clarify your position, you just dig yourself deeper and deeper. That's about as juvenile as it gets, and, not only that, Guild's original point (you know, there's a world of difference between labeling it unappealing or unattractive and disgusting, unnatural, gross, etc.) still seems to have gone right over your head.
> 
> Just a heads up: Being cool with lesbians because you find them hot doesn't make you an open minded, progressive person. Really, that's more demeaning than anything else.


Demeaning? Open Minded? Progressive person? fucking retarded? too many words for something that's not too complicated. This whole conversation is getting stupid and as you can tell I'm not taking it any more serious than it needs to be. Guild, yes I'm fucking retarded but it's just my opinion. Gahars, if it makes you feel better I'm not an open minded progressive person and a racist, nazi, and on some days I like to talk shit about feminism.

Back on topic though... who here likes blue alien breasts? I know I do. I wonder if we'll get to see a sex scene between Gamorrean and a Sarlacc. Wishful thinking.


----------



## koimayeul (Jan 6, 2013)

OFF TOPIC.. Firstly, yeah Vanth88 could have rephrase it better or even keep it to himself for the trouble but his feeling is just that, HIS FEELING, not that i'm sharing it but i can see where he's coming from.. Gahars, you should stop being SO militant and supportive of homosexual behaviors either you being gay or having gay relatives are your own situation, not his.. He don't have to justify his feelings before you or anyone and your name calling is indeed uncalled for a civil discussion.

Secondly, males and females we are obviously different human beings body wise, mind wise, sexually wise etc.. Female homosexual behavior is widely more accepted and A LOT LESS SHOCKING because gay women usually are not as militant as gay men, because of their means of sexual activity being more about soft kisses and touches, because us males think it a cute and harmless phasis what with lesbian sex being a strong male fantasy to join them in their action is old news..
Male homosexual behavior, even with the intent being the same is a WORLD of difference in acts, let's just say two male bodies are not quite meant for each other. With the means of penetration and ejaculation adding to it, you would be hard pressed to legitimate a male being penetrated a "normal" and "natural" event to take place.. Hell, some realities you can't discuss they are natural laws, anus lack of natural lubrication and its muscles one-way function to push excrements outside of the human body are proof enough it is not designed for penetration.
Got to stick to facts and deal with facts, male homosexual behavior is simply appearing a lot more obviously wrong in terms of appeal and health care than female homosexual behavior, fairly or not that's just it.. The real question being, is it right to make a difference between male and female homosexual behaviors when it comes to moral views..? But that's not the topic here. Our lives and societies are crippled with stereotypes, such as homosexual males being effeminate or Germans being nazis, all Arab and Muslim people being terrorists, all Jews are greedy, etc.. Up to each of us to dig further under the layers of culture & education on their own truth about a given matter, for their own maturity if they so chose.. Period.

Thirdly about that Y2gay database link, i got upset just from the first lines seeing how them little programmers know obviously no God but their own little selves throwing about Marriage Institution as they see fit.


ON TOPIC.. I think it is a good addition to the game, giving more freedom to a minority and a sensible opportunity to roleplay and better understand their feelings within a virtual world for our youth or anyone's confused times.. Nothing constructive in hiding and denying, iron must endure through fire to make a solid steel. Peace out!!


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Jan 6, 2013)

bowser said:


> Tell me you didn't find it gross when Jim and Stifler kiss in American Pie 2.


That's because they aren't homosexual, and they've maintained a strictly heterosexual relationship for many years within the plot.



bowser said:


> Even the actors look grossed out.


Uh. That's because they're actors? If the script and director dictate that the characters look grossed out, they'll look grossed out. If an actor is screwing their face up during filming due to personal views, they'll be likely fired or yelled at for unprofessional behavior.



bowser said:


> I don't think it's offensive to say its gross, that's just an opinion, IMO.


You think that something cannot be offensive if it's just an opinion? An opinion that somebody is expressing to others?


----------



## Zaku350 (Jan 6, 2013)

The opinions in this thread are laughable. It's hard to believe you children are this delusional, your opinions driven by premature urges brought on from busting a nut over fake sensationalized lesbians you've seen in porn. It's even funnier when you know anything remotely about sexual exchange, many straight men enjoy sexual stimulation to the prostate, an organ you'll find located in your anus. You'll find plenty of straight men into anal stimulation. There is truly no hope for you if you believe that male homosexuality is less legitimate then female homosexuality, I almost pity you for just how blatantly wrong your views are. I guess I shouldn't be surprised someone from France would have trouble understanding progressive views considering your country's hobby for instigating and harassing Muslims and other such religious groups. The fact that you try to justify your thoughts with a G.I. Joe tier PSA on stereotypes is only a testament to your own insecurities.

You really don't do this website any justice.


----------



## EthanObi (Jan 6, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> +1 for Lesbian couples
> but I'm not crossing lightsabers with *anyone*


NOT EVEN A FEMALE?! You disgrace to Men!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 6, 2013)

Why they'd even bother to implement that is beyond me.


----------



## koimayeul (Jan 6, 2013)

Zaku350 said:


> The opinions in this thread are laughable. It's hard to believe you children are this delusional, your opinions driven by premature urges brought on from busting a nut over fake sensationalized lesbians you've seen in porn. It's even funnier when you know anything remotely about sexual exchange, many straight men enjoy sexual stimulation to the prostate, an organ you'll find located in your anus. You'll find plenty of straight men into anal stimulation. There is truly no hope for you if you believe that male homosexuality is less legitimate then female homosexuality, I almost pity you for just how blatantly wrong your views are. I guess I shouldn't be surprised someone from France would have trouble understanding progressive views considering your country's hobby for instigating and harassing Muslims and other such religious groups. The fact that you try to justify your thoughts with a G.I. Joe tier PSA on stereotypes is only a testament to your own insecurities.
> 
> You really don't do this website any justice.


 
Wow, so hateful.. Was it directed to me alone? For the record :

1. No fapping over lesbian sex on YouPorn here and look at my age.. I tend to stay clear from pornography in any way, shape or form.
2. "Enjoying" anal stimulation falls into perverted practices if you ask me.
3. My post was precisely saying female homosexual behavior is erroneously "charming" in comparison to male one for the most of us men outsiders.
4. I don't usually go with stereotypes and don't do that distinction between male and female homosexual behaviors in terms of moral views.
5. There is no legitimacy for what is wrong/deviant/sin, whatever trend is forcing out of it. The original sin is to tell Right from Wrong stealing that role from God, remember?
6. I am not into politics, but a Christian person.
7. Muslims and uncontrolled immigration are indeed a threat for "traditional" France with mosquees spreading and social abuses, and to say Islam promoting hate is sad but true concerning actual conflicts.
8. I did not "try to justify my thoughts with stereotypes" at all, besides not having to justify my views i wrote about them for quite the opposite, to actually break some of them stereotypes.
9. I do indeed justice to this website sticking around, what with weaboos, gay friendly or discriminatory pressions and nintendo fanboys all over the place, because i care for this community for long and wish the best to my fellow tempers.

Done.. Truth is no one has a clue about who are others, so don't get too personal, thanks.. Mind you, this is courtesy of my good will to tell more about my personal views to some random internet stranger as you are to me. So long, Mr Judgemental!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 6, 2013)

Okay, I'd just say that I know a fair amount about gay/lesbian relationships. Not being gay or lesbian myself, I just know people who are close to me who are gay and lesbian.

Gay relationships are nothing like porn. Why you think it's so rough and brutal like Roman gladiatorial fights is beyond me. Actually the general gay stereotype is of "queens" or flamboyant gays.

The lesbian image from porn where it's just two young hot women making sweet tender love to each other is also quite false. Actually the stereotype for lesbians is very butch and manly. Not saying that they're rough or not tender, it's just an image purely portrayed in porn that lesbians are "tender" and gay men are "rough".

Also to call anal stimulation "perverted" but saying there's nothing wrong with watching hot lesbians have sex is just mind-boggling stupid.

Usually I'm not so blunt here but on an issue like this, I will be. You are wrong. You are factually wrong. You have no idea what you are talking about and it's a show of pure ignorance. As someone who knows a fair bit about the LGBT community, your "images" of sex in a LGBT sense is flat out offensive and completely incorrect.

This whole argument would've been wrapped out if you just went "I phrased it wrong, I meant that I don't find gay men making out attractive" but instead you dug yourself a deeper whole. You threw aside your shovel and took a goddamn backhoe to dig your hole.


----------



## Unagi (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice post, Guild. I actually really agree with you 100% here. It amazes me how a game topic quickly turns into this. -__-


----------



## Veho (Jan 6, 2013)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Why they'd even bother to implement that is beyond me.


Because a significant percentage of their userbase was demanding it? And it might bring in new users, maybe.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 6, 2013)

koimayeul said:


> Wow, so hateful...


 
Irony, thy name is koimayeul.


----------



## dickfour (Jan 6, 2013)

I just want a game to be fun to play. It seems like developers are really losing sight of what they should be doing. I mean really. Spending a large amount of resources and time developing a gayness platform rather than making the game better is beyond me but whatever, I never got into shitty games where people are immersed in roll playing. It's just not my cup of tea. Who knows though maybe soon well have some shooters with gay pink spaceships flying around or maybe Snake from Metal Gear can have some gay cut scenes. One can only hope.


----------



## koimayeul (Jan 6, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Irony, thy name is koimayeul.


Meaning of my username to you? 

Correct one is : http://gbatemp.net/threads/meaning-of-your-username.296808/page-9

I'm often changing it to Kwamayeul or Kwama57 lately. Guess i've really liked to play Morrowind! 

@Guild, agree with you on everything you said about gay relationships as a daily, human reality. Excepted the anal stimulation part. Retarded or not, it being perverted is my opinion. I love discussion forums for that reason, to confront views, any conflicting ones are always ending up being constructive somehow.. Though, not derailing this thread anymore to getting locked would be great!


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 6, 2013)

This thread is fantastic. I expect nothing less from GBAtemp. Stay classy, you closed minded individuals, you.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 6, 2013)

koimayeul said:


> Meaning of my username to you?


 
I'm not quite sure you know what "irony" means... or "militant", for that matter.


----------



## nando (Jan 6, 2013)

I think this is awesome. I still don't care for the game but there are many gay game nerds that play rpgs


----------



## DrOctapu (Jan 6, 2013)

gokujr1000 said:


> Why does it matter if there's even relationships at all in an MMO?


I don't play MMOs much, but it requires a lot more depth to characters for them to have romantic themes and such. I'm pretty big into visual novels and I've noticed that people tend to get way more into games when they have a character that they favor specifically.



koimayeul said:


> Meaning of my username to you?
> 
> Correct one is : http://gbatemp.net/threads/meaning-of-your-username.296808/page-9
> 
> ...


You know that the male g-spot is in your butt, right? Technically that makes gay sex the most naturally kind, although I'm straight.


----------



## koimayeul (Jan 6, 2013)

Gahars said:


> I'm not quite sure you know what "irony" means... or "militant", for that matter.


 
No ill intent / messages in my posts, what i did was defending the guy's right to have his own feelings and opinions as poorly as they stand and were expressed, as he was getting bashed all around, then react to one another quite agressive indirectly (...) aimed at me. As for being militant, you were the one quoting each and every person here not agreeing with homosexual behaviors? Irony is right, it's always punny on GBAtemp!


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 6, 2013)

Kyouhei said:


> NOT EVEN A FEMALE?! You disgrace to Men!


I don't like "females" that have lightsabers


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 6, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> I don't like "females" that have lightsabers


Mara Jade Skywalker, on the other hand...


----------



## Gahars (Jan 6, 2013)

koimayeul said:


> No hateful intent / messages in my posts,


 
So we should just forget the parts where you label gay men as "militant", call male homosexuality "obviously wrong" and "perverted", and list Islam as a "threat" and a religion of hate, huh?



koimayeul said:


> what i did was defending the guy right to have his own feelings as poorly they are and / or were expressed, as he was getting bashed all around, then react to one another quite agressive indirectly (...) aimed at me.


 
Perhaps defending someone's poorly thought out, poorly expressed points with your own poorly thought out, poorly expressed arguments isn't such a hot idea.



koimayeul said:


> As for being militant, you are the one going after each and every person here not agreeing with homosexuality? Ironic is right, it's always punny on GBAtemp!


 
...Are you and I reading the same thread here? Because I don't know where you're getting _that_.

Also, you still don't seem to quite grasp irony. Keep working on it, though, I'm sure you'll get there eventually!


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 6, 2013)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Mara Jade Skywalker, on the other hand...


is she a trap?!?!


----------



## koimayeul (Jan 7, 2013)

Gahars said:


> snip


 
Well, you really mistake my intention and motives about it all.. Sexuality and Religion are most sensitive and private matters and i surely understand and respect that. My personal views, or yours or whoever else should not get laughed or yelled at but handled with damn care for being what they are, strictly personal. That was the original point of my post defending the guy's right to have his own.. It's more than a stupid internet argument and who will win or lose at wordplay, Human lives are at stake!

As i state gay men being more militant than gay women i don't mean it in any offensive way, simply that women tend to be less vocal about it to their relatives and in the medias, more likely to keep their private lives to themselves.
About my opinions on sexual practices / behaviors and specific religions, i know how to make a difference between those and a real, living person practicing them and in no way do i hate or discriminate them for it as a definitive judgement. A human person IS NOT just their behaviors, sexual practices or beliefs among other traits but so much more than the sum of its parts in a complex, unique way within a process of perpetual interaction and evolution, read IS SUBJECT TO CHANGE.. Using my arbitrary right and feedom to agree or to disagree, to like and dislike, quite simply.
I stand for my beliefs. Yes to me anal sex is dangerous to your health and an outright perverted practice, more so a bridge to male homosexual behaviors. Yes i see homosexual behaviors either male or female to be a serious sin unequivocally against God's Will expressed in both the Bible and the Quran (on par and adding with fornication, adultery, incest, and other concerning sexual behaviors, no discrimination even among sins) and morally wrong for denying and breaking the unity of Life and Humankind that is found and bound within our genders differences and complementarity, which presence and union are the REAL condition for our existence and the birth of most if not any new life form. Yes i believe Islam to promote hate more than other religions, though it could be explained some for being the last chance God granted us to be His people, what with precisely homosexual people getting executed for it, women being treated not much more than a property and even sex slaves, the legitimacy of polygamy, most of extremist terrorism acts of today conflicts, any person of male gender being glorified as a living GOD in covert of being a humble servant, the conquering spirit at the core of it, convert or you will die..

My understanding is : The term "homosexuality" as a sexual orientation is a feature of modern psychology with its booming practice and legitimacy as an "alternative, homosexual lifestyle" a feature of modern philosophy.. There are homosexual tendencies and homosexual behaviors with only the latter causing to sin.. "Whatever is not from faith is sin", taking one away from God. Now, if there is no God there is no "sin", no moral Right or Wrong, all becomes relative and everything is permitted equally based on personal tastes / feelings and human opinions within their societies ONLY and it doesn't really matter what life you chose to live.. If there is a God, the religions revealing God's Word and Will for us have the answers about it all and one is not to discuss and pretend knowing better but TO TRUST AND OBEY GOD, which i try my best to do as a Christian person. Quoting myself on my previous post, there is no legitimacy for what is wrong/deviant/sin, whatever trend is forcing out of it. The original sin is to tell Right from Wrong stealing that role from God, remember? Better safe than sorry..

Spiritual words now as i feel inspired to share my honest, faithful interpretation.. Homosexuality is not a biological or mental disorder to be compulsive and out of a person's control, and it is not congenital. Meaning, NO ONE is sick of some disease for being of homosexual orientation and NO ONE is "born gay" to can say "God made me gay", sexual identity as male or female or skin color are such, but our behaviors are to each their own personal responsability. Period.
Practicing homosexuality is a sin and as such its roots are spiritual, it comes from unbelief in God's Word, Will and Ways. Maybe homosexual tendencies are among a person's trial of faith in our lives..? Only God knows! What we do know for truth is that Scriptures are condemning the acts and God despising them. Homosexuality is a dysfunctional sexual orientation and an orientation can change throughout a person's life in one way or another.. NO ONE is immune to sin nor is condemned to sin, a chance to change is ALWAYS available for the faithful to repent and be forgiven, giving up on sinful behaviors to be saved by living a glorified life!
Marriage Institution as God set up for Humankind right after the creation of Eve and that Jesus-Christ confirmed is the Marriage of Two (One male and One female) in order to become ONE new flesh and being. Meaning ONE couple first, then ONE family with the chance, the TRUE Will of God for our different genders purpose with that ONE being the concrete image of God in our lives. Holy Scriptures reveal God made us to His image, male AND female, not male OR female so no gender could stand on its own to pretend being God like without the other coming together in the unity of Marriage and a mandatory concern in building our societies, as our different genders depends on each other in order to live (male and female complementary needs, using our different psychology and sensibility to confront ideas and feelings keeps things balanced) and to survive (procreation).
It is not because a real feeling of care and love exist between two persons of same gender that God allow, or accept, or even tolerate they engage in homosexual acts, which is firmly condemned as a sin because it is totally opposed to God's Master Plan for us.. Unlike the blessed Marriage of Two, homosexuality is but the superposition of more of ESSENTIALLY the same One, which lead to NOTHING WORTH BUT TROUBLE at the end of the road for the individuals being messed up in their very identity (genders confusion with male taking sexual role of female, and the other way around) and purpose (too many years following their own will and desires instead of God's can be VERY difficult to overcome, because of addiction(s) and stubbornness) .. No procreation, not even a sexual union is possible with same genders being anatomically unable because identical, unlike a genuine mating pair ONLY to try and copy it with organs being deviantly used!

There.. Please understand I DO NOT EXPECT ANYONE BUT MYSELF to conform to my Christian ideal, nonbelievers are free to go their own way.. My wake up call is for believers to reflect on their faith. I usually keep my opinions well to myself and accept people as they are, i don't force anyone to change.. I sincerely apologize if concerned people take it to heart, i can only affirm i make a distinction about a person and their practices, once again. Even more so between REAL homosexuality as suffered tendencies deserving patience, respect and tolerance as a trial of faith for people enduring, and other people deserving no other word than FUCKERS to practice for the "fun", the "feel" and the "trend" of it.

Yes i'm just one human person and still tons to sort out in stereotypes to my own understanding too, and yes I have many flaws and far from being perfect in my relationship to others, but i try my best to be fair and sensible to and with every single person i come across, and that's my true colors i swear.. Now please, keep on topic people.. I even stated i was glad for that addition to the game i'm really far from a troublemaker and hater.. Again, peace out!!


----------



## Valwin (Jan 7, 2013)

Veho said:


> Because a significant percentage of their userbase was demanding it? And it might bring in new users, maybe.


they could have use the time to make the game good you know


----------



## koimayeul (Jan 7, 2013)

Valwin said:


> they could have use the time to make the game good you know


 
Eh, i have played it until lv 20ish when it was pay to play on my bro account, i had a Sith assassin and it felt right, engine very well optimized in terms of lag and quality, a mix of WoW formula with Bioware storytelling which makes it FAR superior to WoW in that regard.. I got the F2P version on my Pc but too much backlog before i even set my eyes on this thing. What exactly do you dislike in the game?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 7, 2013)

The game plays like KOTOR but a MMO. I don't see what's really wrong with the gameplay considering KOTOR was a single player MMO basically.


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Jan 7, 2013)

I have no problem with gay males or females. I do however have a problem with the "Flamboyant" act a lot of homosexual people put on. In fact one of my good friends is gay and we head down to the gay pride parade every year just to make fun of those people. Flamboyancy is a act it is not real at least not to that extreme these homosexuals just want everyone to know that there homosexuals.


----------



## koimayeul (Jan 7, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> The game plays like KOTOR but a MMO. I don't see what's really wrong with the gameplay considering KOTOR was a single player MMO basically.


KOTOR was my first CRPG experience as i got a gaming rig just last year.. Damn, i love that game! Though i went the automatic level up route and barely looked the force powers grid the characters and storyline were great and just the right lenght before getting bored. What classes storylines to you know from the MMO being good?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 7, 2013)

koimayeul said:


> KOTOR was my first CRPG experience as i got a gaming rig just last year.. Damn, i love that game! Though i went the automatic level up route and barely looked the force powers grid the characters and storyline were great and just the right lenght before getting bored. What classes storylines to you know from the MMO being good?


 
The Imperial storylines are apparently a bit better than the Republic one. I only played a bit of TOR, I'll get back into it soon.


----------



## koimayeul (Jan 7, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> The Imperial storylines are apparently a bit better than the Republic one. I only played a bit of TOR, I'll get back into it soon.


Thanks Guild i'll take your word of advice, i know it's usually no jokes. I purchased a Dragon's Dogma copy for my bro this Christmas from your praising and he's totally glued to it!


----------



## nando (Jan 7, 2013)

CanuckBuck said:


> I have no problem with gay males or females. I do however have a problem with the "Flamboyant" act a lot of homosexual people put on. In fact one of my good friends is gay and we head down to the gay pride parade every year just to make fun of those people. Flamboyancy is a act it is not real at least not to that extreme these homosexuals just want everyone to know that there homosexuals.



I hate to break it to you, but besides sex, all gender roles are an act. You going to make fun of flamboyant gays is an act, your friends is insecure and wants to make sure you and everybody else doesn't think he is like other gays. And fyi, gaypride started off as an extreme play on stereotypes. It is an extreme act and somewhere in playing those stereotypes you might find some freedom in being yourself without fear of getting bashed for it. It's like wearing a costume on halloween and and it is silly to go there and gawk when the people playing up those stereotypes may be more butch than you in real life - which butch is also an act.


----------



## SickPuppy (Jan 7, 2013)

> *The Old Republic Gets Gay*


 
Thanks for the heads up, now I know what game to keep my kid away from.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 7, 2013)

There are a lot of things I want to comment on in this thread, but I have to address this now.


SickPuppy said:


> Thanks for the heads up, now I know what game to keep my kid away from.


God forbid if your kid learn there are homosexuals in the world from a video game. /s


----------



## nando (Jan 7, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> There are a lot of things I want to comment on in this thread, but I have to address this now.
> 
> God forbid if your kid learn there are homosexuals in the world from a video game. /s



If they are playing games online, they are probably already overexposed to some really horrible shit.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 7, 2013)

I like the part of this thread where two women making out is ok, but two men isn't. Can we do that again?


----------



## dickfour (Jan 7, 2013)

Everyone knows in a fictionalized ideal fantasy setting there are no homosexuals.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 7, 2013)

dickfour said:


> Everyone knows in a fictionalized ideal fantasy setting there are no homosexuals.


Tell that to the homosexuals.


----------



## paulfalcon (Jan 7, 2013)

People still take MMO relations seriously? -facepalm-


----------



## Vanth88 (Jan 7, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> This whole argument would've been wrapped out if you just went "I phrased it wrong, I meant that I don't find gay men making out attractive" but instead you dug yourself a deeper whole. You threw aside your shovel and took a goddamn backhoe to dig your hole.


 
This whole argument could've been prevented if you and Gahars just let bygones be bygones. I'm just saying...

I agree with the above poster though while they spent the time to implement the gay relationships in the game they could've focused more on the game. It's lacking a lot. While the stories there the last time I played I just didn't find it all that great. The battles were standard and everything felt like a typical MMO. I'm one of those people who thinks they should've just came out with KOTOR3 instead of wasting millions on a MMO.


----------



## The Milkman (Jan 7, 2013)

Seems unessary to be honest, but then again relationships in games themselves feels unessary. Either way, Grats to the gay peeps!


----------



## Rydian (Jan 7, 2013)

CanuckBuck said:


> I have no problem with gay males or females. I do however have a problem with the "Flamboyant" act alot of homosexual people put on. In fact one of my good friends is gay and we head down to the gay pride parade every year just to make fun of those people. Flamboyancy is a act it is not real at least not to that extreme these homosexuals just want everyone to know that there homosexuals.


I have no problem with people who like sports. I do however have a problem with the act a lot of sports fans put on where they go to games shirtless and bodypainted with their team's colors. In fact one of my good friends is a sports fan and we head down to the game every year just to make fun of those people. Bodypainting to show team spirit like that is a act it is not real at least not to that extreme these game fans just want everyone to know that there game fans.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 7, 2013)

If you want to consider religion and sexuality to be private matters then I will accuse such things of being misguided but ultimately fair enough, should you state views on them in a public forum, as has happened here, you can expect to get called on them. Should said views be considered archaic or horribly out of line with the basic ideas of humanity (do what you like as long as you are not causing unwanted trouble for someone else) then you can definitely expect to get called on them. As homosexuality should not have any difference on other people when compared to other types of sexuality (if some people I consider friends break up it does cause have effects beyond the people at the heart of it- I might have to wander round one or both with a bottle of wild turkey, however it should make no difference of the people involved are solely male, solely female or some combination of both).

"more militant than gay women" now a debate about the existing societal stereotypes probably is the wrong path to head down, suffice it to say the idea of a militant lesbian is not an odd one. On wordplay though we do have to consider words mean things- Vanth88 might have meant one thing and unintentionally said another which, from what I saw, various people tried to point out what was either an error in phrasing or get them to confirm that they belief they stated was indeed one of those out of line with the ideas of humanity mentioned. What I really wanted to get into though was that at no point did you mention overt displays of sexuality in general; wander on down to a pub, club or similar event and you can bear witness to a great many displays of sexuality in general.

"unity of humanity" trouble here is homosexuality has been observed in many animals and as society has decided it is quite acceptable which is to say not something that can be considered as aberration in genetics, biology or the application thereof such a view probably falls foul of the basic ideas of humanity thing I was on about earlier.

"anal sex is perverted"... following that to the logical conclusion would that not mean that anything other than missionary position or "doggy style" are perverted (this would also rate handjobs and oral sex as perverted)?

"extremist terrorist acts of nowadays conflicts" you have hit upon a fairly contended idea nowadays in what counts as terrorism. This is not the place to cover what I will label as your horribly misguided opinions of Islam though. As you mentioned it in your little list though what is wrong with polygamy/polyamory? If you do reply do make sure to define the type of polygamy/polyamory you are considering.

Also could you elaborate upon the problem you had with the database stuff- I am quite curious to hear more there.



koimayeul said:


> Well, you really mistake my intent about it all.. Sexuality and Religion are most sensitive and private matters and i surely understand and respect that. My personal views, or yours or whoever else should not get laughed or yelled at but handled with damn care for being what they are, strictly personal. That was the original intent of my posts defending the guy's right to have his own.. It's more than a stupid internet argument and who will win or lose at wordplay, lives are in the line..
> 
> As i state gay men being more militant than gay women i don't mean it in any offensive way, simply that women tend to be less vocal about it in the medias and more likely to keep their private lives to themselves.
> About my opinions on sexual practices and specific religions, i know how to make a difference between those and a real, living person practicing them and in no way do i hate or discriminate them for it. My right to agree or to disagree, to like and dislike, simple as that..
> ...


----------



## koimayeul (Jan 7, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> snip


 
Thanks FAST6191 much comprehensive post, though i might discuss it further with you through PM someday, eventually.. Please notice i did edit and add few wordings here and there more to my point.
I don't say what people want to hear and that's quite unpopular. I may pass and get mistaken for an homophobic, overzealous bigot where there is nothing but real care for our well-being but it has to be done once in a while..
I am mature enough to admit and agree i have a lot to learn and ease about Islam and my clichés. Still this is not my opinion but a Scriptural fact and TRUTH that God despise homosexual acts, i dare you or any living soul to revoke it. Period.
So we have been forewarned about messing with our purposes as men and women, and harming our bodies for sexual fantasies.. Not to stigmatise homosexuality, which is one sin among other immoral sexual behaviors and practices.
Who are we to pretend knowing better than God.. Just reminding practicing homosexuality is a serious sin while advocating its practice is the same as promoting it and an even worse sin, while Human lives are at stake!
Done.. Nonbelievers are free to go their own way. I am too old for public forum stress already with such a generation gap (and pro-gay site) i'm guessing, and shall / will keep those private matters more to myself, lesson learned! Fairly enough..


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 7, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> is she a trap?!?!


No, she's just a female with an _actual_ lightsaber.


----------



## Weaselpipe (Jan 7, 2013)

Whatever side of the fence you fall on regarding homosexuality (male or female), I am sure that one thing we can all agree on is that these characters ARE NOT REAL, thusfore giving them- if possible- even more freedom to do what they like than us real people.

Being a fan of Star Wars and MMO's is considered a sin equal to homosexuality in some of the most homophobic circles (not a google+ reference).

Games should have more openly gay characters, and disabled people too. It would be nice to think children of all varieties coukd have someone or something to show them that what and who they are is not wrong. When Britain was severely racist we filled kids TV with black presenters, a whole generation grew up circle jerking over Floella Benjamin (or so I was told), racism decreased. Make kids tolerant and these "gays are wrong" debates become a thing of the past.


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Jan 7, 2013)

Rydian said:


> I have no problem with people who like sports. I do however have a problem with the act a lot of sports fans put on where they go to games shirtless and bodypainted with their team's colors. In fact one of my good friends is a sports fan and we head down to the game every year just to make fun of those people. Bodypainting to show team spirit like that is a act it is not real at least not to that extreme these game fans just want everyone to know that there game fans.


wow u really dug deep for that one, to bad its not the same thing at all


----------



## Rydian (Jan 8, 2013)

CanuckBuck said:


> wow u really dug deep for that one, to bad its not the same thing at all


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metaphor


----------



## Slammin'JamminPowerDunker (Jan 11, 2013)

I think the real issue here is that I still can't have the option to bone a droid. I mean, seriously Bioware, you really dropped the ball on this one.
My ability to set up Joker with my spaceship in ME 3 was limited enough you bigoted monsters.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Jan 11, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> +1 for Lesbian couples
> but I'm not crossing lightsabers with anyone


This made me laugh WAY harder than it should have xD

on topic though, well I spose Bioware will have to try everything to keep them interested in that flop of a mmo


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 15, 2013)

Guys, it gets even gayer.


----------



## Unagi (Jan 15, 2013)

This is weird on like a hundred levels. Only one planet gets the treatment? And you need to pay to experience it? The general consensus on reddit, sadly, is that Star Wars: The Old Republic is now Play to Gay. Kinda sad, that they've decided to exile all the SGR stuff to a single zone.


----------



## Sanoblue (Jan 15, 2013)

ok so bioware wants the homosexual population to pay to express their sexual orientation in game?? Fuck that I'm gay and proud to be. For all those haters and trolls... this isn't the first game to allow homosexual relations to go on..... get over it. love is love and its about damn time more games start allowing it to be shown


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 16, 2013)

_*Pilots the Death Star to Makeb*_


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 21, 2013)

You really bumped a month-plus old thread just to say something incredibly homophobic?

Straight up, are you retarded?

EDIT: Oh and I locked this thread since it's a necrobump. I'll let a real mod do post removals.


----------

